
How I wrote a technical book in under 200 hours - raboukhalil
https://medium.com/@robaboukhalil/how-i-wrote-a-technical-book-in-under-200-hours-911d5e4f9e8c
======
GVRV
Thanks for this write-up! It's very inspiring, especially to those of us who
are considering writing their own technical book. Would you mind doing another
post-mortem but with sales figures (total revenue, hourly rate, etc.) and
marketing ideas (what worked, what didn't work, how you planned the launch)?
It's cool if you want to keep this information a trade secret though. Thank
you for what you've shared so far.

~~~
raboukhalil
Thank you! Yes I'm definitely planning on writing a post-mortem with details
about sales figures in a few months.

